# New Purchase



## ivawhoppa (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi espresso machine has completely died . I have looked on the internet as currently I am on a budget. Would I be better off waiting and getting a decent machine. I like the look of the Lelit PL41 TEM. Im tired of paying 60 quid here and 80 quid there for what is basically plastic rubbish. Does any one have any feed back on Lelit? Cheers.


----------



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

Secondhand gaggia classic or tebe are pretty decent, not a huge amount


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi i have the Lelit PL41 TEM , i'm very happy with it but i've never owned any other machine so i'm probably not the best person to advise you on you purchase , it's certainly not flimsy warms up quick enough for me , the only slight problem i've had is the steam wand drips very slightly but it doesn't bother me .

Hope that helps a bit .


----------



## vini (Dec 9, 2016)

Do you consider buying a used machine or a new one only ?


----------



## ivawhoppa (Dec 3, 2016)

The three machines I am looking at are the Gaggia Classic , Rancilio Silver and the Lelit Pl41 Lem and Tem. I have bought used before and had nothing but trouble. Saying that if I buy new and it goes wrong it can go back to be replaced. The four machines all have there good and bad points but I like the Lelit. I use filtered water but its still important not to have aluminium in the parts.Appreciate the feed back. I am off to Italy and will have a look there also.


----------



## ivawhoppa (Dec 3, 2016)

Craigy_bear have you used the Gaggia Tebe? Looks simple enough. What size is the porter filter 58mm?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ivawhoppa said:


> Craigy_bear have you used the Gaggia Tebe? Looks simple enough. What size is the porter filter 58mm?


Tebe is just a classic in a different skin.


----------



## ivawhoppa (Dec 3, 2016)

Ahh ok, also looking at the Isomac Maverick ,looks simple enough any feed back would be good.Paid a visit to the local shops to see what was on offer , not good . Plastic everywhere , my pet hate.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Get a S/H classic older model pre 2015 for £150 - it wont go wrong and if it does its an easy fix - then if you decide to upgrade it will have kept its value - or looking at ebay recently gone up in value same applies to a SH Rancilo. The Isomac are ok but not well loved by their users.


----------



## ivawhoppa (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi why are the Isomac not loved?


----------



## ivawhoppa (Dec 3, 2016)

Is there also a list of coffee machine suppliers in the UK on the forum that are good to deal with or is it better going direct to the manufacture?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

ivawhoppa said:


> Is there also a list of coffee machine suppliers in the UK on the forum that are good to deal with or is it better going direct to the manufacture?


 @ivawhoppa,

Have you decided/purchased your new machine yet?


----------



## ivawhoppa (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi igm 45 bought a Vonshef as a stand in for the moment . Have not decided as of yet.


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Im thinking of getting a classic, used most likely, any advice? How hard is it clean? How often does it need cleaning? How long dis it take to clean? Thanks


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

ivawhoppa said:


> Hi igm 45 bought a Vonshef as a stand in for the moment . Have not decided as of yet.


Ok,

Not many forum members have a lelit, I'm new to coffee at prosumer level and am having a great time with my lelit mara.

The machine is great, the user has lots to learn...


----------

